# NX2000 rear sway bar



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Will the rear sway bar from a NX2000 fit on my b13 xe with lttile or no modification? I have a some credit at a local junkyard and a NX is there (front/rear brakes already gone). Any information will be greatly appreciated, if the replacement is possible I can get it at a great deal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yep...i have it...its great. but when you install it...goto autozone and pick up some energysuspension bushings. for that sway bar. if u dont its kool i just noticed a huge difference with them in the front and rear.

i started with gxe sway bars from nothing....after i lowered it. btw my struts didnt have the mounting bracket for that sway bar cause its an e. but i c u have agx so ur fine. they work front n back no prob.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> yep...i have it...its great. but when you install it...goto autozone and pick up some energysuspension bushings. for that sway bar. if u dont its kool i just noticed a huge difference with them in the front and rear.
> 
> i started with gxe sway bars from nothing....after i lowered it. btw my struts didnt have the mounting bracket for that sway bar cause its an e. but i c u have agx so ur fine. they work front n back no prob.


How much do they cost?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i got my rear and front @ pick n pull....it was about 30 all together...

go seat it off someone elses car...that free jk btw


----------

